# 37 days on Effexor



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

Just a little update. I been on Effexor for 37 days. Started on a low dose or 37.5 and now I been on 75mg for 9 days. I no longer wake up with the awful morning anxiety and the doomed/panicked/scared/paranoid feeling has faded (knock on wood). There all all good but it still hasn’t done anything for my Depersonalization/derealization. I still feel very disconnected from myself and reality, intense dream vision (that sometimes I don’t care about when I take Xanax) still feeling like I am trapped in a bubble or looking at myself through a dirty mirror, and I’m still fighting or looking to feel if those soul leaving body dissociative attacks come. So yeaaaaa this is my update. I’m praying that if I keep taking the medication it will snap me back to reality soon and I can put this hell behind me once and for all. Oh and I also been on 0.25mg of Xanax 3 times a day for 4 days now and it’s also helping.


----------



## luluinthefog (May 25, 2017)

Im so happy for you cat!! Getting rid of the anxiety is the first step of getting rid of dpdr. Just keep taking the meds and not caring about it and itll go away


----------



## MichaelTheAnhedonic (Aug 31, 2016)

HopingCat36 said:


> Just a little update. I been on Effexor for 37 days. Started on a low dose or 37.5 and now I been on 75mg for 9 days. I no longer wake up with the awful morning anxiety and the doomed/panicked/scared/paranoid feeling has faded (knock on wood). There all all good but it still hasn't done anything for my Depersonalization/derealization. I still feel very disconnected from myself and reality, intense dream vision (that sometimes I don't care about when I take Xanax) still feeling like I am trapped in a bubble or looking at myself through a dirty mirror, and I'm still fighting or looking to feel if those soul leaving body dissociative attacks come. So yeaaaaa this is my update. I'm praying that if I keep taking the medication it will snap me back to reality soon and I can put this hell behind me once and for all. Oh and I also been on 0.25mg of Xanax 3 times a day for 4 days now and it's also helping.


Just be careful with Xanax. Like I said earlier - I didn't developed addiction after taking it by 2 months but you can. The thing with benzodiazepines is that they can be physically addictive. It means that the body physically needs it to function properly. If there's no drug in your system and you've developed physical addiction - withdrawal symptoms will occur.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

MichaelTheAnhedonic said:


> Just be careful with Xanax. Like I said earlier - I didn't developed addiction after taking it by 2 months but you can. The thing with benzodiazepines is that they can be physically addictive. It means that the body physically needs it to function properly. If there's no drug in your system and you've developed physical addiction - withdrawal symptoms will occur.


This scares the crap out of me......


----------

